# Anyone ever soap Gelluminations fragrance oils?



## chlobue (Sep 11, 2009)

They are having a 50% off sale.
Any recommendations?

TIA

chl


----------



## cwayneu (Sep 11, 2009)

Just FYI, we have not used them ourselves, but there are several threads on other forums about Gelluminations. I'd guess there are 20% good comments and 80% bad comments. Most complaints are about very slow shipments and slow (or no) response to emails and phone calls. I did not see much discussion about their products one way or the other.

Good luck.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 11, 2009)

oh my gosh, 10- 1 ouncers for 10$, crazy! please someone let us know if this is a good place, even if they didnt soap well you could use fos for lotion bars or scrub.


----------



## carebear (Sep 11, 2009)

I've soaped some and they sometimes do well.  

The company is fine for a hobby soaper, but if you have an actual need for a particular oil they suck because their turn around time is long, and backorders seem to disappear in their system.  Getting stuff from them take way too much effort.

IME


----------



## honor435 (Sep 11, 2009)

hope its not too bad, i couldnt pass up 10 bottles for 10$. I got lemon pd cake, brown sugar cin, cool water, lovespell, almong orange oatmeal, and aspen winter!


----------



## honor435 (Sep 21, 2009)

ok, i got my stuff from them, i made "very sexy for him" today and it doesnt smell AT all, im so sad, can i remelt and add another fo?
I also bought: aspen winter(soaped nice, kinda like pine and spices?)
lemon pound cake -good
apple butter snickerdoodle( smells very appley, not sure i like)
wild honeysuckle-ok for floral
lovepspell- smells good
almond orange oatmeal- very weak scent
brown sugar cinnamon- smells good
so, we'll see.  it was only 18$. i didnt have nay pros with cust svc or long shipping.


----------



## angbaby4974 (Sep 21, 2009)

I haven't been overly impressed with the oils myself.  The shipping is always slow, they do not respond to emails or calls, and 2 oils I purchased from them were back ordered & took 2 MONTHS to ship out to me.  I understand the back order thing, but at least an update would have been nice.  2 months is ridiculous.  
That was the last order I placed with them.


----------



## carebear (Sep 21, 2009)

angbaby4974 said:
			
		

> them were back ordered & took 2 MONTHS to ship out to me.  I understand the back order thing, but at least an update would have been nice.  2 months is ridiculous.


I ordered from them twice. 

And OH! the coincidences.  Each time after many ignored emails and several messages left on voice mail I finally got through to ask about my back ordered oil and *Wouldn't You Know* - they'd just come in that VERY morning and were being poured of AS WE SPOKE!!!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Sep 22, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> angbaby4974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny how that works huh?


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 22, 2009)

I was not impressed.  Very slow shipping, no customer service, the oils are nothing to write home about.

Ten for $10 is a deal, though.  Might be worth a shot.


----------



## angbaby4974 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's not a great deal to me when I'm never sure if or when they will arrive &  there's no response from the company. I'd rather pay more & get great customer service


----------

